# Godzilla Anime Trilogy - Planet Eater [2018]



## BlazingInferno (Aug 18, 2016)

It's finally fucking happening. Godzilla.....in anime form (yes, I know there was that Shin Chan crossover episode, but fuck that)!


----------



## Roman (Aug 19, 2016)

I hope it comes out in theaters here.


----------



## The Runner (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 19, 2016)

Roman said:


> I hope it comes out in theaters here.



I'm sure Funimation will get the rights to this too, since they already got the rights for Resurgence.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 19, 2016)

more hyped for thia than the 2018 Godzilla 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 20, 2016)

But is there a place in this for Godzooki?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 20, 2016)

So much Godzilla stuff coming out with sequel to english one, the new Toho one and this. I want my GodzillaXPacific Rim crossover and/or my GodzillaXAvengers crossover. Perhaps a comic where he crosses over into Transformers Multiverse.


----------



## The Big G (Aug 21, 2016)

THE AGE OF G IS NOW

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 22, 2016)

Tranquil Fury said:


> So much Godzilla stuff coming out with sequel to english one, the new Toho one and this. I want my GodzillaXPacific Rim crossover and/or my GodzillaXAvengers crossover. Perhaps a comic where he crosses over into Transformers Multiverse.



Since IDW has had a crossover between universe (including Ghostbusters with Transformers during the "Infection" event), we could even get Ghost Godzilla vs Ghostbusters at some point.


----------



## The Big G (Aug 23, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> Since IDW has had a crossover between universe (including Ghostbusters with Transformers during the "Infection" event), we could even get Ghost Godzilla vs Ghostbusters at some point.



from what i've heard/read Toho is pretty involved in what stories IDW can and can't do.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Sep 27, 2016)

The Big G said:


> from what i've heard/read Toho is pretty involved in what stories IDW can and can't do.



So Godzilla in Hell could be considered canonical, then?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 27, 2016)

I expect lots of Godzilla fan-service, so there should be gratuitious shots of Godzillas butt and boobs. There also needs to be a beach episode, where Godzilla wears a bikini.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 27, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> I expect lots of Godzilla fan-service, so there should be gratuitious shots of Godzillas butt and boobs. There also needs to be a beach episode, where Godzilla wears a bikini.


----------



## The Runner (Sep 27, 2016)

Don't even joke about that...

That's some scary shit. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 13, 2017)

The movie will be out on Netflix this year, but who knows if it applies only to Japan


We better get a trailer soon


----------



## Soranushi (Mar 13, 2017)

_^It's a global Netflix release so we should get on our servers as well when it drops._


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 13, 2017)

Right, how can I miss that


----------



## Indra (Mar 16, 2017)

Looks interesting


----------



## Mider T (Mar 16, 2017)

Swarmy said:


>


Why is this even a pic?

Yeah...Kong isn't fucking with this size.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 19, 2017)

is he pregnant?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 24, 2017)

We got a poster, title, plot and release date

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 24, 2017)

Netflix stream also in November ?


----------



## NW (Mar 24, 2017)

Love it.

It's like a take on the classic "band of rebels go against evil empire led by wicked monarch" type story.

So Godzilla is this one's "evil king".

So glad they're taking fresh approaches to the franchise.

Maybe this time we can even avoid the dumbasses screaming "Not da TROO Godziller!"


----------



## The Big G (Mar 24, 2017)

I like the fresh approach with touches of the half century war and cataclysm in it


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 25, 2017)

Hope this isn't the second Godzilla movie in a row to not feature other monsters. The movie's got an interesting plot, something the franchise hasn't done before but I don't want Godzilla to be the only monster again.


----------



## NW (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 26, 2017)

is this the godzilla netflix that i heard about?? or is this a different one?


----------



## NW (Mar 26, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> is this the godzilla netflix that i heard about?? or is this a different one?


netflix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 26, 2017)

Just saw Kong. Super excited for this.


----------



## NW (Jun 12, 2017)

Graphic of Godzilla revealed.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 12, 2017)

This Godzilla looks like the 2014 version, without the chunky thighs.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 6, 2017)

I hope the CGI is good


----------



## God (Jul 6, 2017)

ITS LIT


----------



## NW (Aug 7, 2017)

Not really news related to the film, but Haruo Nakajima has passed


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NW (Aug 17, 2017)

Better design than Legendary and Shin imo.


----------



## Glued (Aug 17, 2017)

The King has returned.

This is his planet.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NW (Aug 29, 2017)

Just dropping these off

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Glued (Aug 29, 2017)

NW said:


> Just dropping these off



That is even fatter than Legendary.

Dear lord Godzilla, stop buying those value meals.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 30, 2017)

Ben Grimm said:


> That is even fatter than Legendary.
> 
> Dear lord Godzilla, stop buying those value meals.


That's pure muscle


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 30, 2017)

The trailer looked...bad...I really don't like the animation style, but I'm still eager to see it. It's Godzilla, after all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 4, 2017)

I apologize in advance for posting a link to tumblr, but...

EDIT: It won’t work posting the link, but I’ll post a link to the reddit thread I found it from


----------



## Soranushi (Nov 17, 2017)

^If things haven’t changed, its still supposed to be released worldwide on Netflix sometime during the week after the Japanese premiere, from what I recall.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 17, 2017)

I heard the movie is really good and that 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Godzilla basically became Ego the Living Planet. I guess FW Godzilla is knocked of his throne of being the strongest incarnation.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 19, 2017)

Does anyone know when this will exactly be released on netflix? Right now, the movie isn't even acknowledged on the website.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 7, 2018)

Worldwide on the 17th.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 18, 2018)

What did everyone think?  Too much humans and little Godzilla.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Godzilla shows up like in the last 35 minutes of the movie and his iconic roar is only heard twice, most of his screen time, he’s just growling. This Godzilla definitely toppled FW Godzilla as the most powerful incarnation. This one is more of a setup for the next movie with Mecha-G.


----------



## kluang (Jan 19, 2018)

BlazingInferno said:


> What did everyone think?  Too much humans and little Godzilla.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I expect this since its split into two parts.


*Spoiler*: __ 



At least we kill his kid


----------



## Imagine (Jan 21, 2018)

Mediocre overall. It has a nice setup and an ok twist at the end. The characters are mostly unlikable and forgettable but probably not enough to make you want to stop watching it.

The CGI ranges. Sometimes it's good other times it looks like PS2 game cutscene. I think this would have worked better as a TV series instead and made the beginning the ending with a second cour coming.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 4, 2018)

Godzilla is the only one who looked decent the rest look like ps2 characters the graphics is that bad lol. Anyway, i was surprised with the ending. Who would have thought it can reproduce.


----------



## NW (Feb 5, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Film was by and large pretty boring. Nothing too groundbreaking, but the ending was pretty great.

Also really fond of this shot


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 28, 2018)

Anyone hear anything about the second part? Was it better? More Godzilla?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 28, 2018)

I hear it was about the same in overall quality...but for what it's worth, I've only heard one opinion.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 13, 2018)

Well, it's supposed to be coming out on netflix on July 18th. According to imdb though, it's a step down in quality. The first had a 6/10, the 2nd has a 4.6/10.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 14, 2018)

Ghidorah seems to be just three-headed space serpent this time around. Let’s see how this will end


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 14, 2018)

Hopefully it has more Ghidorah than the 2nd film had Mechagodzilla....


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 14, 2018)

That's one hell of a cool poster.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 14, 2018)

How many of you have noticed how homoerotic it is too?


----------

